# Yahoo- Positive drug trial news sends Salix shares soaring more than 50% (Local Tech Wire)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Analyst calls results â€˜best possible outcomeâ€™ for Salix. Proposed compound for treatment of irritable bowel syndrome achieves clinical trial goals in Phase III trials. Salix shares open up more than $6 and keep climbing to $21.34 before cooling.View the full article


----------

